# AJ100 Headed to Orange Grove



## broodhead (May 30, 2009)

Place several hives in th






e grove today, here is a pic .


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

what kind of loader is that
can you send more pics


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Ian, there are more pics of the AJ100 in these earlier threads:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?274853-Aj100-test-results
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?274718-AJ100-mounted


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

I don't think that trailer is stout enough! lol


----------

